# Плохой венозный оток и головная боль каждый день



## Ольга Арбузова (20 Ноя 2015)

Здравствуйте! Головная боль для меня обычное явление с 17 лет, сейчас мне 24 года,головная боль раньше была не чаще чем 2-3 в месяц иногда реже.Летом этого года голова болела ровно неделю каждый день, сделала мрт все в порядке кроме повышеного внутречерепного давления.Голова не беспокоила с июля по 22.10.15 началась внезапно боль и переодически была пару недель, боль всегда в виске слева, через пару недель переодической боли, боль стала постоянной.. И по сей день. Сделала дуплексное сканирование сосудов головы и шеи и рентген шеи.Шея не беспокоила но на всякий случай.Дуплекс показал веннозный отток затруднен, а рентген остеохондроз шейного отдела нач.стадии.Проделала карельницы 5 дней из 10, на больше не хватило моего терпения от боли головной:актовегин+ноотропил в конце, и медокалм 2р в день по 50 мг10 дней, детралекс 2 раза в день пью его уже 2 недели.Голова как болела так и болит.Врач доназначила  мне мовалис по 1/2, 2 раза в день на 1 нед но я пропила его 4 дня по 1/2 1 раз в день.Ношу воротник шанца.Как мне избавится от головной боли? И от шеи ли она?


----------



## La murr (20 Ноя 2015)

*Ольга Арбузова*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Николай Николаевич (20 Ноя 2015)

Пройдите по ссылке и ответьте на вопросы - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5033/



Ольга Арбузова написал(а):


> сделала мрт все в порядке кроме повышеного внутречерепного давления.


МРТ давление не измеряет.
Загрузите снимки, описание и т.д., в общем всё что есть.


----------



## Ольга Арбузова (20 Ноя 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Пройдите по ссылке и ответьте на вопросы - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5033/
> 
> 
> МРТ давление не измеряет.
> Загрузите снимки, описание и т.д., в общем всё что есть.


спасибо большое что откликнулись на мою проблему)


----------

